# culling mice



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it legal to kill mice by snapping necks throwing at floor ect -methods I seen on here- as I'm thinking about breeding pet mice again and culling maler as pinks for snake food as it's so hard to sell males, due to smell and one per cage. What's people's views on this?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

i do mine with a quick knock to back of head, die instantly, i certaily wouldnt be throwing them on the floor, this could be a drawn out painful way of culling them, i also keep more than one male to a cage and never had any problems with this either. People cull chickens/pigeons by snapping their necks, so why not mice.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Chazybabe said:


> Is it legal to kill mice by snapping necks throwing at floor ect -methods I seen on here- as I'm thinking about breeding pet mice again and culling maler as pinks for snake food as it's so hard to sell males, due to smell and one per cage. What's people's views on this?


I would never endorse the "throwing at the floor method", if it lands anywhere but on its head (which is a good chance) then chances are it will just hurt the rodent instead of killing it (especially larger rodents), in which case you'll then be left with a terrified rodent which will most likely attack you if you try to touch it again, not to mention its not nice anyway.

Culling in any method that causes unnecessary stress or pain is illegal.
Below is an extract from Rat Care Sheet | Royal Pythons | Red Hot Royals, it explains about culling for rats however the principle is the same for other similar rodents.



> In regards to culling rats, we'd advise you to visit another breeder on their culling night to see how they do it, this way you can see how it's done properly to avoid any unnecessary suffering.
> 
> The preferred culling method is by euthanising by oxygen starvation, it is straight forward and humane when done correctly. This is done by slowly introducing CO2 into an tub containing the rodents, the rodents will shortly die from oxygen starvation.
> 
> ...


----------

